# I feel like nobody is really happy with the game



## Aubrey895 (Mar 26, 2020)

Idk with new leaf it seemed like most everyone loved it and I didn’t see nearly as many complaints as with this one. Does nobody actually enjoy the game for what it is? 

I love this game. It’s my favorite in the series, I love the crafting. I’m not upset with the NPC cuts because I’m almost certain they will be back. Idk I feel like Nintendo will release updates beyond just for the holidays.


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm really happy with it! It's probably my favorite so far! I think the NPCs will be back too, especially since they've confirmed Leif for Earth Day! I love NH so much <3


----------



## debinoresu (Mar 26, 2020)

its my favorite so far. a little lashback from a new release is natural, especially when theyve changed so much about it (like ive said in previous posts, i think a lot of the lashback is from the fact they removed many nostalgic features for people, so while new people to the game are incredibly pleased with this being the widest reaching AC game to date, old fans seem frustrated)

ive said multiple times its the best game ever made. im loving it


----------



## sp0chi (Mar 26, 2020)

Im enjoying it quite a bit!! A little frustrated with hunting down raymond currently, but its really enjoyable
 Having criticism for a game doesnt mean ones unhappy woth the game.

While I personally dislike just how slowly one even gets the clothing shop in game that doesnt stop me from enjoying it! I also dislike how incredibly difficult ot is to get certain islands, but that's because I'm no gambling man.


----------



## Hesper (Mar 26, 2020)

Oh, trust me, there was complaining about New Leaf as well. I was only a lurker back then, but don't let that fool you. 

Anyway, I love the game! A few criticisms here and there aside, it's great.


----------



## Romaki (Mar 26, 2020)

I mean, the lack of content currently available is discouraging. So far I've gotten Wisp three times and Gulliver two times, it's just boring to get the same thing this many times withing a single week. And the beginning is really lackluster.


----------



## moon_child (Mar 26, 2020)

I’m extremely happy with it. I like it the best out of all the games. The villagers and the interactions as well as the improved graphics and the nook miles plus mini goals make the overall experience very immersive for me. I can’t put this game down for too long. In previous games, I usually just do my daily tasks and log off. But this game, I just want to keep playing. I also love the ample amount of control and freedom this game gave us with choosing plots, moving things and terraforming. I play more relaxed now.


----------



## Feraligator (Mar 26, 2020)

I do like this game a lot but I don't love it right now. Like, maybe rate it a 7/8 out of 10 compared to a 9 for NL.
There are so many great adds, I actually do love crafting as it's interesting but the cut or changed features kind of upset me.

I'm more hopeful of them reading NPCs but for the smaller changed features, like 



Spoiler



all tools including golden tools breaking


 I'm not a fan of. The changed housing dimensions also sit kinda weirdly with me. The 8x8 rooms in NL seemed fine for me, now we get 8x8, 6x6 and 10x6 for the rooms and they are fixed sizes, which I'm not a fan of.

But these honestly won't stop me from playing because the game is too beautiful and a lot of the core things are there from games like WW and CF. Even the dialogue is amazing (honestly the villagers are so full of life and I love talking to Audie and Reneigh so much) so it's not a complete "I hate this game, they butchered it" scenario.

It's good to see you enjoy it completely though, I wish I wasn't so worried about some of these features, I guess I'll get used to it (like the house room sizes really irks me for some reason, maybe it's to do with OCD or something).


----------



## cheezu (Mar 26, 2020)

I LOVE the game so yeah.


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

i’m happy with the game! while i’m not fond of constantly having to craft tools and i miss a lot of features that aren’t currently available, i am happy with the game and i’m glad i purchased it c:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 26, 2020)

This game is really good. Its just that my pet peeve is that everyone forgets that updates can happen.


----------



## Allytria (Mar 26, 2020)

I think it's more that the people who complain are louder. I'm so happy with the game and so are a lot of people! Don't get discouraged. Twitter is having a blast with it, not seeing any negativity there! c:


----------



## Lanstar (Mar 26, 2020)

This post describes perfectionism at its worst. I.E.: No matter how good a game can get, no game can be _perfect_ in the eyes of everyone.

This has happened when Breath of the Wild came out. It got crazy high scores from critics, and gamers everywhere became super nitpicky about every single detail of the game. It's happening to this game, too - Many like to complain a lot about games the closer they hit the nail on the heads, as it makes them feel more "powerful".

How to live with it? Know what it is flawed and what is crazy awesome about the game - and love the parts you love. Don't be a Don Quixote about the game.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 26, 2020)

i really enjoy new horizons!! it's very different from new leaf, so i think i can say that i love both equally for different reasons.


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 26, 2020)

I LOVE NH. I can't stop playing it, honestly. It's probably my favorite AC entry from the series with the GCN game in a close second. I love how they've implemented lots of old features from previous entries and how they've added so much depth to different aspects of the game. I understand some people being upset about it, but tbh, I think I can absolutely live with some of the absent content. I didn't really like New Leaf so much, I even preferred WW over NL. I do believe that NH will bring back lots of our beloved characters and we've yet to see more content coming in the next updates


----------



## Morningowl (Mar 26, 2020)

I agree to point especially on this forum the complainers are the loudest so make you feel a bit down. But I do believe that there still a tons of people who enjoy it, I love it and know people around me really enjoy. I understand the worry and concerns(and yes it is okay not to like the game) but do we need the same threads over and over tho. There is lot of genuine love for it it just where do you look and who is the loudest.


----------



## cocoacat (Mar 26, 2020)

I love the game and am enjoying it a lot, especially during these times. There's some minor annoyances, but overall I think this game is just going to get better and better as we unlock more things and with events and updates.


----------



## cicely (Mar 26, 2020)

I don't see much criticism for the game outside these forums, actually. I mean, the game is a bit of a mixed bag imo, with my enthusiasm declining a bit each day, but it's still AC so I enjoy it. 
ACNH is a product and people are allowed to point out flaws (in the right places as to not dampen the mood, I mean)


----------



## Speeny (Mar 26, 2020)

I’m enjoying it.  

Since upgrading the Resident Services tent to a building, the pacing has seemed to really pick up. Things are feeling like they’re properly being established now, as I predicted. Plus, there’s a bunch more DIY recipes available from the Nook Stop.


----------



## TheRealWC (Mar 26, 2020)

The only real complaint I have right now is that the beginning is slow. It takes a little bit to get into the swing of things.

THAT BEING SAID, this game is incredible. I still need more time to experience everything and give a full opinion on it, but this will most likely be my favorite entry to the series.


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 26, 2020)

I adore this game, and the lacking features have not gotten in the way of that because Nintendo literally promised free updates to continuously add features and events. I mean, the next update is just next month. Until I've actually run out of things to do in the game, I'm not going to complain because I have a feeling that more things to do will trickle in. I'm not a time traveller so there is soooo much I have yet to experience  Sure, it isn't a perfect game, and I have a lot of frustrations, but I'm choosing to enjoy it for what it is and not compare it to New Leaf. After all, at it's current state, it is still unfinished.


----------



## rezberri (Mar 26, 2020)

honestly, even though i have some dislikes about this game, it's way better than any of the previous games. im a fan of simulation type games, and playing the sims 4 then going to new leaf was so. boring. sure you have pwps and stuff, but new horizons has soooo much more customization. i actually want to practice making qr codes now because of the various shirts and dresses u can make. and im also looking forward to designing my rooms instead of dreading it because of all the cute furniture we've seen so far. there may not be much (hopefully just at the moment and there's more coming), but there's a lot u can do with what u have. 

the villagers are also fun to talk to as well. in new leaf, they seemed very lifeless because they just walked. i would just pick villagers based on if they matched my town aesthetic or not. now i kinda just want to have random move-ins (excluding my boi stitches<3) because they're all so interesting!! i dont understand how ppl can say that the villagers have no personality in this game. are they just not trying to talk to them throughout the day??


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 26, 2020)

People who are saying the beginning of the game is slow are failing to realize one thing... you are literally moving to a deserted island. Were you expecting a mountain of things to do? You and Tom Nook literally build the deserted island up into a bustling island town over the coarse of many days. 

Once Resident Services gets upgraded to a building, the game's plot really starts to pick up -- you get so much more to do, and when you're finally recognized as an amazing town, so much more opens up to you (island designer).

The game is fantastic.


----------



## th8827 (Mar 26, 2020)

I am very happy.

I feel like the critics are just more obvious because they are vocal about their feelings while the rest of us are busy playing the game and having fun.


----------



## cicely (Mar 26, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> People who are saying the beginning of the game is slow are failing to realize one thing... you are literally moving to a deserted island. Were you expecting a mountain of things to do? You and Tom Nook literally build the deserted island up into a bustling island town over the coarse of many days.
> 
> Once Resident Services gets upgraded to a building, the game's plot really starts to pick up -- you get so much more to do, and when you're finally recognized as an amazing town, so much more opens up to you (island designer).
> 
> The game is fantastic.



Yes, it obviously makes sense for the beginning to be slow as molasses from a meta perspective. Does that make for enjoyable gameplay? Nintendo likely spent much time trying to balance this, but I still think it's a tad too slow. Maybe I wouldn't even have problems with this if hourly music didn't have to be unlocked.


----------



## Jared:3 (Mar 26, 2020)

The game is great! Im just not a fan of crafting but other than that this game is amazing!


----------



## rezberri (Mar 26, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> People who are saying the beginning of the game is slow are failing to realize one thing... you are literally moving to a deserted island. Were you expecting a mountain of things to do? You and Tom Nook literally build the deserted island up into a bustling island town over the coarse of many days.



i agree with this so much!!! even without having tasks from the game, i still have a lot of things to do. i grind for my bells, and i try to visit 2-3 islands per day and whack all my trees for wood. that may not seem like much but its time consuming. plus, with previous games u didnt have tasks like this at all. maybe for the first day or so in new leaf, but after that u had to find things to do by urself. im shook over the fact that this game even has a rough storyline. 



cicely said:


> Yes, it obviously makes sense for the beginning to be slow as molasses from a meta perspective. Does that make for enjoyable gameplay? Nintendo likely spent much time trying to balance this, but I still think it's a tad too slow. Maybe I wouldn't even have problems with this if hourly music didn't have to be unlocked.



i forgot what i was looking at that made me think this, but i feel like sometimes nintendo doesn't have outside perspective when making their games?? if all of us could come to the conclusion that we should be able to pull materials from our storage when crafting, but not the developers/decision-makers of this game then they must just kind of sit in an echo chamber in some way. obviously they listen to the community though; the path feature is definitely a testament of that.


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 26, 2020)

I don't know who you are talking with... everyone seems to like it to me...


----------



## pocky (Mar 26, 2020)

I didnt have any complaints about New Leaf. With New Horizons there are a couple of things I really dislike. That being said, I'm still loving it and its the most fun Ive had with AC in a long time.


----------



## Lavamaize (Mar 26, 2020)

I think a lot of people love this game. I believe the only people that dislike it are the ones who though that you could have multiple islands on one switch for different accounts.


----------



## Deimos (Mar 26, 2020)

There is a poll taken on this game with Members of this forum (found here). Most people seem to like it with a few (1-4) rating it less than 5 stars.


----------



## cicely (Mar 26, 2020)

rezberri said:


> i forgot what i was looking at that made me think this, but i feel like sometimes nintendo doesn't have outside perspective when making their games?? if all of us could come to the conclusion that we should be able to pull materials from our storage when crafting, but not the developers/decision-makers of this game then they must just kind of sit in an echo chamber in some way. obviously they listen to the community though; the path feature is definitely a testament of that.


I see that kind of discussion when it comes to Nintendo's online service. I don't really play many online games so I don't have much reference other than what other people say, but apparently Nintendo makes baffling choices. Like, they have kind of an outdated model of how online play should be.
You're right though, I really wonder what goes on beyond the scenes.


----------



## sunchild (Mar 26, 2020)

i'm loving it so much! i wouldn't really take general opinion on "no one is happy with the game" or not just from one website, be it this one or another.. there's a lot of people out there that are loving it. there are so many people i've seen on social media and real life picking up this game because of the hype and are playing the heck out of it!


----------



## Mairen (Mar 26, 2020)

The animal crossing community has grown larger over the years, and with more people joining the fandom, we are going to be seeing more opinions from both sides of the spectrum. 

If I can share an opinion, (and this doesn't apply to ALL time travelers) I think a large part of the problem is no one has patience anymore these days. They want things now. They want things completely their way. So rather than playing the game at a more natural pace, a little bit of progress each day, people chose to time travel. Aaaand they got everything unlocked in a matter of days. And then they ended up sitting around with nothing left to do, and were unhappy about that. Some time travelers understand and purposely do this because they are happier to play at a faster pace, and that's fine! But I believe there's quite a few others who jumped into time travel without really thinking about the consequences of this, and were left unhappy because they "ate the whole cake in one day instead of enjoying a little piece each day to make it last longer" >.< That's one source of the complaints.

Another thing that people have a hard time adjusting to is that they became attached to certain things in new leaf and feel unhappy at not having all of those things available at this time. Whether they are left out entirely or will be added at a later date, no one can say. I hope people can realize that this isn't New Leaf. It's New Horizons. An entirely different game. It might not have everything that new leaf had, but I don't think we honestly got a horrible animal crossing game yet. We're going to have plenty of content, even if it's not the same content.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 26, 2020)

The more I play this game, the more I adore it. The crafting system is super fun. Everything from pulling weeds to gathering materials is fun. I've spent more time just wandering around my island than fishing and that is saying something because I love to fish in Animal Crossing. The villagers are opening up to me. I got Katt to talk to me about the amount of turnips my husband sold on my island. Searching for those DIY message bottles is super fun. The mystery tours are a rush.

Yeah, I spent a long time crafting frying pans to sell to Timmy and Tommy today, but I made over 100,000 bells today in frying pans alone! And I cleared out my inventory of iron doing it. I wish I could craft multiples on the tool table, but oh well. I can deal with that.

Harvey's Cabin is really fun to play with. I spent way too much time setting up a skeezy diner and picking out characters to populate it to take pictures. Plus I get rewarded for having my own fun by being able to get posters of the animals I used a models.

I'm interested in seeing what will happen with future updates. I do have concerns over a lot of missing characters, but with the announcement of bringing Leif back and knowing that they did change up holidays between the first few games, I'm willing to see what the development team has decided to do with this game. Sometimes I have to remind myself that it isn't New Leaf 2.0 and I'm ok with that.


----------



## M_Rat (Mar 26, 2020)

The biggest complaints I've seen is all the things New Leaf did 'better'. Honestly, New Leaf is overrated, and this game shouldn't have to live in New Leaf's shadow, it can very easily be it's own thing if people give it a chance.


----------



## Corndoggy (Mar 26, 2020)

im really enjoying it so far, but the lack of content can be discouraging to new players, so hopefully with seasonal updates we get more stuff


----------



## rezberri (Mar 26, 2020)

Mairen said:


> The animal crossing community has grown larger over the years, and with more people joining the fandom, we are going to be seeing more opinions from both sides of the spectrum.
> 
> If I can share an opinion, (and this doesn't apply to ALL time travelers) I think a large part of the problem is no one has patience anymore these days. They want things now. They want things completely their way. So rather than playing the game at a more natural pace, a little bit of progress each day, people chose to time travel. Aaaand they got everything unlocked in a matter of days. And then they ended up sitting around with nothing left to do, and were unhappy about that. Some time travelers understand and purposely do this because they are happier to play at a faster pace, and that's fine! But I believe there's quite a few others who jumped into time travel without really thinking about the consequences of this, and were left unhappy because they "ate the whole cake in one day instead of enjoying a little piece each day to make it last longer" >.< That's one source of the complaints.
> 
> Another thing that people have a hard time adjusting to is that they became attached to certain things in new leaf and feel unhappy at not having all of those things available at this time. Whether they are left out entirely or will be added at a later date, no one can say. I hope people can realize that this isn't New Leaf. It's New Horizons. An entirely different game. It might not have everything that new leaf had, but I don't think we honestly got a horrible animal crossing game yet. We're going to have plenty of content, even if it's not the same content.



im commenting on this thread too much i gotta stop oop- but i definitely agree with u here. on reddit, ive seen a lot of random ppl ask on the animal crossing subreddit if theyd like this series because they like stardew valley, harvest moon, or some other type of game like those two. the fact that these titles form a lil group in (uninformed) people's minds is troubling bc in stardew valley the days in the game are literally 12 irl minutes. if u play a fast-paced game like that then u may not like a literally following the irl clock game like animal crossing. 

the fact that "outsiders" compare these two games may alter people's perception on the game, and if u come in with the intention of it being fast-paced without time traveling ur going to be sorely disappointed. 

i also thing that the rate at which we unlock things is a little odd, but after 3 days im still trying to set up my trees just right so i can farm for wood faster. im gonna die when i get my next villager and have to pick its house location. i think i can find things to do while i wait for a clothing store i'll only be in for 5 minutes max.


----------



## RETSAMDET (Mar 26, 2020)

I have mixed feelings about the game so far, and on the whole I think I prefer New Leaf. That said, I only started two nights ago, and I haven't had time to play today, so I'm still in the very early game. I'm hoping that some of the things that bug me will get better, or at least stop bothering me as much, as I go along.

My biggest gripe is having breakable tools. That's a mechanic I dislike in pretty much every game that introduces it (e.g., BOTW), and my feelings are no different here. It adds stress to my gameplay loop, and now I feel like I have to maximize my use of each tool to gather resources, catch valuable bugs and fish, etc., before the tool breaks. Resource-wise, I'm finding it easier and less frustrating to buy tools than to craft them (even though I'm pretty sure crafting is supposed to be the preferred option), but that gets expensive in the early game. Plus, my inventory isn't that large (three rows right now), and I'm sick of tools and crafting supplies taking up so much space.

The other thing that's causing stress is the reward for catching a certain number of fish in a row. Now I feel like I have to be hyper vigilant in my fishing, and it's not as relaxing as it usually is. Once I get that achievement, though, and once I stop building flimsy fishing rods that keep breaking, I'll probably feel better about that point.

It probably doesn't help that I spent several days reading people's complaints about the game, negative opinions of sharing an island (which I'm not actually doing), and worries about cut features before getting a chance to start my town. I was really excited, and then, after a rather stressful week owing to the COVID-19 situation, I spent my weekend locked inside, reading negative AC discussions on the internet and waiting to see if I developed viral symptoms after someone I work with reported having a fever (fortunately, I've felt fine so far). The entire scenario dampened my hype a bit, and it's been hard to garner up enthusiasm again.

Overall, I do like the game, and I'm looking forward to playing it later before bed (although I'll admit that post-midnight isn't the ideal time for playing AC, and my Switch clock is currently in sync with the real-world clock). I like my villagers, I like my airport, I'm fairly happy with my fruit. I haven't encountered any element of my town layout that I strongly dislike so far, so I'm pleased with that as well. I think I just need to give things a little more time to start to grow attached to my town. Unlike my ACNL town, it doesn't really feel like home yet.


----------



## SweetSpark (Mar 26, 2020)

I am very happy with the game so far, but I do share the opinion about the tools breaking... I wish I did not need to craft them so much. I also really wish I could craft MORE THAN ONE fish bait at a time. I love using the bait but not making it...

However, I am so happy to see AC on the TV again. I did not mind NL being handheld, and I love being able to switch between handheld and TV but seeing the game in such nice graphics is great.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm very happy with the game. I love the whole idea of starting from nothing and building a community from scratch. I play in bursts and have found plenty to do.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 26, 2020)

I love it. It's my favorite in the series for sure. 

Honestly, the more time goes on, the more negative the internet in general seems to get. If you're enjoying it, just ignore the haters. Who cares what they think.


----------



## bcmii (Mar 26, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> Idk with new leaf it seemed like most everyone loved it and I didn’t see nearly as many complaints as with this one. Does nobody actually enjoy the game for what it is?
> 
> I love this game. It’s my favorite in the series, I love the crafting. I’m not upset with the NPC cuts because I’m almost certain they will be back. Idk I feel like Nintendo will release updates beyond just for the holidays.



While my posts can be found all over the various complaint threads, I still love this game a ton! Just because we gripe about something, doesn't mean that we completely hate it~


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 26, 2020)

I love this game. I have a few minor complaints, but there are things I dislike about all of the AC games, none of which ruin the game for me. For every feature that mildly annoys me, there are ten more that I love. The graphics alone in this game make it a hundred percent worth it to me, as well as the villager dialogue. Their dialogue is so much better in this game than New Leaf. So yeah, I love this game.


----------



## jefflomacy (Mar 26, 2020)

The reason this can be the perception is people who are enjoying the game are too busy playing to post much right now, especially anything negative. I've been dumping 8 hours into this game every day since it came out. I've seen bug reports and they're unfortunate, but there is a lot to do in this game so you won't see me complaining much. Too busy playing the game.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Mar 26, 2020)

I really love the game so far! I'm super excited to see whats new each day, somehow even more then I was during New Leaf.

The only things I'm unhappy about so far are how islands are limited to one per switch, which just seems like a huge cash grab to me, but other then that the game itself has been super nice so far!


----------



## 0orchid (Mar 26, 2020)

This is my favorite edition so far! I adore all the little details such as when villagers wander around carrying items or sit under trees. I like the dialogue more than in New Leaf as well. The museum is soo stunning too and it's the first time I've ever felt like wandering around the exhibits for that reason. I'm really excited to see what evolves in future updates and excited for the upcoming holidays and events. I don't mind the crafting feature either and think it makes it so there's more to do in game although it gets a bit repetitive. I personally don't have any complaints so far.


----------



## Junalt (Mar 26, 2020)

I’m enjoying the game a lot! I have been putting in way more hours per session than I did in any AC game beginnings thus far. There are things I do wish will be added in for sure but I still am enjoying it a lot.
Actually, I’ve been seeing mostly positive reactions from twitter, reddit and other forums. Most of the negativity that I’ve seen actually comes from here and it’s been that way since even way before release too tbh. Not saying anything on whether it’s valid or invalid but that’s just my observation.


----------



## tajikey (Mar 26, 2020)

I'm through the roof with this game. I think people are upset about "missing" NPCs, but I'm in the camp that believes they'll be rolled out slowly as to limit spoilers.


----------



## GameFaceClive (Mar 26, 2020)

I am loving it so far! I consider almost every aspect a level up from the fantastic NL. While I don't love the breakable tools, it's not a frustrating mechanic to me. I easily play 5-8hrs daily and can't wait till I get to terraform the island!


----------



## trashpedia (Mar 26, 2020)

I really enjoy this game due to the amount of customization and features it has such as terraforming and the ability to move buildings, but there's also major flaws that come with it such as tools breaking and the slow pacing. 

I noticed that the older a franchise is, the more likely people are going to be harsh with each new installment, and I have seen this same sort of thing is Pokemon and especially with the Touhou Project. There's always going to be people who will compare it to an older installment and talk about how it's getting worse and worse with each new installment and how the older games will always be the best. I remember when people got super aggressive when Touhou 15 got released and people bashed the new music for being reptitive or bland and how the difficulty was unbalanced/the worst and nitpicked almost every little detail. 

Point is, it's bound to happen that with each new passing game, people are always going to have a more critical opinion with each new game and compare it to its predecessors.


----------



## nammie (Mar 26, 2020)

I love it!!! Sure I'm sad a lot of NPCs have been removed, but I have faith nintendo will add them eventually with the updates and DLCs.

I think the pacing is quite slow at the start, so i did TT a bit to at least get the vaulting pole and ladder, but now I don't feel the need to at all! I think the nook miles, crafting, and random islands added a lot more to the game, whereas for ACNL I could get through like 5 days in one day simply because there wasnt really anything to do.

Only major complaint I have atm is that i wish they would rrmove the 5 item ordering limit, and to make it 2x a day like it was in acnl, I hate having to wait a day for items


----------



## Paper Fish (Mar 26, 2020)

Many are unhappy with New Horizons because we expect it to be better than, if not at least on par with New Leaf. Better meaning more cool features, more choices, more fun.

Yes, many new stuff are added in New Horizons BUT at the same time they removed many of the things that made New Leaf so addictive and popular. Nintendo should have improved on what people like in New Leaf and bring them over to New Horizons. Many npcs and their houses are gone in NH. Even for our own home, those themed external structures like modern, fairy tale, asian, etc. all gone. We used to be able to build up to 4 character houses, each with a different theme. And I supposed we can't swim in New Horizons? We are living on an island surrounded by water and we can't swim? 

And, I personally feel that there is too much crafting in New Horizons. It is fun when you do it for the first few days or even weeks. But if you have to craft almost every single item, including those special event items, it becomes a chore. This game already has so much things to do if you know what you want, but having to find recipes and hunt for materials to craft 90% of the cool stuff you want is really tedious and bored in the long run.

I read many said those features missing could be added in future updates. But how often do the updates come? So while waiting for the updates, we can continue to do the tedious chores and play the waiting game the way Nintendo wanted us to play. And besides, they are just speculations, nothing official. With all these grunts, yes I am unhappy and disappointed with New Horizons. But this doesn't mean i don't like this game. I will wait a little while longer before I decide if it's worthy to spent around $300 (Switch Lite + Game + Subscription) for a game I might find it a chore to keep up and stop playing in 3 months' time.

But that's just me.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 26, 2020)

There are a few quirks in this game, but it's the best Animal Crossing game out there. The graphics and ability to play in 1080p on a big screen alone makes it amazing.

If there was 1 think I hate most after playing the game now for 8 days, it's that it takes 7 days to unlock the hourly music. This should have been available after you named the island. It seems almost unreasonable to hold back such an element.

Now that that's off my chest.

There are some revolutionary features such as terreforming, moving structures, and placing furniture outside. 

Placing furniture outside is dream come true, there is so much you can do with this, and so many items that make it work. In past games, items meant for being outside where a waste because other than villager homes, I don't know who in their right mind would use them in their house.

Terreforming allows us to structure our river and water falls almost exactly the way we want.

Moving structures allows us to get buildings where we like, and for some of us, this includes setting up villager homes all next to each other.

There is also the path making tool. Sure path making kind of existed before, but this time it's almost perfect. 

One thing that bothers me about alot of the hate is they are complaining about features/NPCs that may be obsolete. 

In Wild World, we didn't see Rover. No one ranted out of proportion. 

Nintendo can't be expected to keep every single character from every single game... _Let the past die. Kill it if you have to_... It seems some people would rather have remakes than a new game. 

The next Animal Crossing game may not feature DAL, and I really hope we're not all going to rant over that.

Last but not least, we don't have all the content just yet. Nintendo is clearly giving it to us piece by piece as we progress over the next 12 months. I think we should all give the game 12 months before we burn it and rant.

Edit: One thing I should add, in New Leaf, for those of us who did not time travel, unlocking new buildings was painfully long. Probably longer any anything we'll see in New Horizons.


----------



## aikatears (Mar 26, 2020)

I am very happy with game and enjoy every moment I play in it


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 27, 2020)

Every game/movie/anything release has its drama queens. I've actually been pleasantly surprised by all the things implemented into NH. I wasn't expecting a big corporation like Nintendo to actually listen to player feedback so much. So much has been heard for this game from big things to tiny improvements it's unreal. People seem to forget that these devs have to somehow find a balance in pleasing thousands of people with differing ideals. As for the things we all agree are badly thought out, like multiplayer, hopefully they will iron out those wrinkles in time.


----------



## Suicune (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm really enjoying it so far, but I just figured out why there are parts of it that are disappointing to me: I was expecting NH to be exactly like New Leaf but with all the new content. In my head, I thought there would be all the same NPCs, stores, activities, etc. but with island customization, crafting, and updated graphics. Now I'm realizing that it's not the same game, but that's ok too! Once we get some updates I'll be happier.


----------



## John Wick (Mar 27, 2020)

I can't stand not playing. As much as I hate what is missing I can only hope some of it cmes back. Bushes mainly.

I reordered everything except a switch.
Can't find one. Seriously. >..<

April they'll have some in stock.


----------



## MichaelCera (Mar 27, 2020)

I’m loving the game! My only complaint is that the start is SO slow. I honestly had to tt more than a week forward to finally unlock all of the basic features, now I don’t even need to tt because I have so many different projects and things to do around my island! It’s fantastic now!


----------



## Licorice (Mar 27, 2020)

New horizons > New leaf


----------



## Vintage Viola (Mar 27, 2020)

While I have criticisms about the game, I absolutely love it! Make no mistake that there was criticism about New Leaf at launch too, it’s not anything to concern yourself with. Plenty of players are happy enough.


----------



## Mello (Mar 27, 2020)

There are some QoL changes that I would've liked to see, like being able to select an amount when I choose to craft if I have enough materials, being able to break a stack into a number I specify, instead of splitting up my cherries, say, 1 at a time, and some other stuff like that. But overall, this game has overflowing charm, and it makes me happy, so yes, I do enjoy this game quite a bit.


----------



## Brumbo (Mar 27, 2020)

So upset with this game, I bought it thinking it was an upgrade of HH and NL but instead I bought an unfinished game. I don't know what to do, I get it people say "Oh well you're supposed to play like X" but when are you told that? When was I told that I was getting an unfinished game? I feel scammed. I'm already so bored with this. I didn't like new leaf but I have a new found appreciation for it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paper Fish said:


> Many are unhappy with New Horizons because we expect it to be better than, if not at least on par with New Leaf. Better meaning more cool features, more choices, more fun.
> 
> Yes, many new stuff are added in New Horizons BUT at the same time they removed many of the things that made New Leaf so addictive and popular. Nintendo should have improved on what people like in New Leaf and bring them over to New Horizons. Many npcs and their houses are gone in NH. Even for our own home, those themed external structures like modern, fairy tale, asian, etc. all gone. We used to be able to build up to 4 character houses, each with a different theme. And I supposed we can't swim in New Horizons? We are living on an island surrounded by water and we can't swim?
> 
> ...


Couldn't have said it better than myself! I 100% agree with you.


----------



## Violet~ (Mar 27, 2020)

I LOVE the game! I've been playing AC since Wild World, and NH is the best game yet in my opinion.

There are several things that make it so good for me:
*The crafting*, I love feeling like I'm building my island myself, without the need to just buy things with bells all the time, and finding the resources gives me more things to do everyday. In NL I found myself getting into a daily routine of - finding the fossils, watering flowers, talking to villagers, finding the money and gem rocks, and checking the shops. That's it, and I would run out of things to do after a maximum of an hour of play.

*The graphics* and visual details are amazing and super satisfying.

*The villagers* feel more alive, and there are more ways to interact with them.

And, I actually really like *the slow progression*. It feels like I'm really building up my island from a deserted place to a community. I like not being able to just buy a ton of things straight from the start and having to slowly craft and acquire new things. And despite the slow progression of shops and such, I still have enough to do everyday that gives me hours of fun gameplay. I even find it a bit too fast, I'm getting my RS updated after just one week of playing, and I'd have liked the island to feel more "new" and in development for a bit longer.

The only thing I don't like about the game is that it's missing small things that were very iconic to AC, like gyroids. But I still have hope that they'll add them in somewhen.


----------



## CatGifs (Mar 27, 2020)

I would post positively to help improve the vibes but I can’t put the game down  feeling the game slowly open up as the museum is finished and stores start opening and res services upgrades is magical. The designs and pixel smoothing on your own art is beautiful. PWP can be changed easily and there are so many design options. The townsfolk are so interesting and diverse. You can move their houses if they interrupt the flow of town. You can place furniture outside. The inventory is so big! Blathers once again blathers. The town levels make the town feel so expansive!


----------



## Chachamaru (Mar 27, 2020)

No I like it a lot, I just think it has room for improvement. 

Game is gorgeous. And I haven't put it down since it came out. I think there are some extremely odd choices that need to be addressed (every person only being able to unlock 3 flowers unless they trade with people and even then they don't unlock in store or on islands, not being able to edit nook miles furniture and other furniture even though color variations do exist, lack of furniture sets, unable to edit appearance of structures and your house to the degree of which you could in new leaf, The lack of a dream suite/way to remotely visit other peoples towns...) 

Those are my main gripes, but all in all it's a solid game that I think will get even better. I guess I expected it to be like new leaf on steroids, with some of the decorating and housing options (hallway doors, windows, etc from happy home designer, but they left those out..) I was hoping for all of that plus the addition of terraforming and being able to place and move buildings and villager houses yourself.. Really I thought it would be an entirely custom game experience, but it feels limited right now.

The NPC's missing im not too mad about because I do absolutely think they will be brought back somehow in updates. Theres a lot that could happen and im super optimistic.

If certain things change this could easily become my favorite in the series, save for the way the gamecube version feels to me, which is just super special and nostalgic in it's own right.


----------



## Mars Adept (Mar 27, 2020)

I’ll be honest. I’m not happy with this game. You could give me all the star nets, upgrades to graphics and sound effects, and quality of life changes and I still wouldn’t be happy because it lost a lot of the core values of Animal Crossing. Things being removed are to be expected, but big things featured since the early days are gone without a trace. Of course, like every other Switch game, Nintendo is doing the “release the game unfinished and patch the rest in over the next few months” trick. I’d understand this if the game released just three or four years after New Leaf, but it didn’t. It took seven. And that was after all those unwanted cash grab spin-offs. And a delay. Also, we don’t even know if things are being patched in other than holidays. It will most likely happen, but right now it’s all just speculation based on data in the game and not “confirmed”.

Also, I have gotten sick and tired of crafting. It was ok at first, but then they constantly force it on you to make progress in the game’s “story” that also required me to have a “pretty” island in order to unlock something important that didn’t need to be unlocked in older games. And then once I finally somehow accomplished that, I got the island designer app and there’s not really anything else to do anymore. It wasn’t fun. At all. I was looking forward to holidays despite them being patched in later on, but seeing Bunny Day now revolve around crafting is frustrating.

They’re probably expecting all of us to be distracted and not realize flaws through all the nostalgia pandering they put in the game. The notes in bottles. Glowing spots. Gulliver’s and Wisp’s roles in this game. K.K. Slider’s performance. I hate it because they do this as if it’s an excuse for a heavily flawed game and I’ve seen the same song and dance pulled off with Kirby Star Allies and Pokémon Sword and Shield.

There’s a lot of little things that bug me too. The overused minimalistic design used for all the interfaces that clash with the detailed graphics. C.J. and Flick make me uncomfortable due to their personalities that scream “we want to be relevant and have a “””relatable””” character” to me. The loading times are worse than ever, particularly for online.

There’s something else I want to admit. I haven’t been happy with the Switch in general. I’ve had the system since launch in hopes that Nintendo would make their series have great classics on the system. Unfortunately, what has arrived since are either ports(I respect the Mario Kart community for being forced to wait this long for a new proper game. At least I liked the DKC Tropical Freeze port, as I never got the game on the Wii U when it was new.), unfinished games as I mentioned prior, or games that appear to have been released only to make a quick buck(Super Mario Maker 2, Splatoon 2, 1-2-Switch especially). The only two first/second party games I have genuinely enjoyed are Super Mario Odyssey and Super Smash Bros. Ultimate. And that’s not mentioning the problems with the system itself. Boring interface with no themes aside from basic light/dark. Online subscription that didn’t even really improve upon what the Wii U did. Joy-Con drift. I could go on.

In fact, the Switch is a representation of the problems I had with the late 2010s as a whole. Minimalistic design everywhere even when unnecessary and the previous design was fine. The most basic of nostalgia pandering corporations do to try to distract you from the real flaws and take your money. A lack of heart and soul due to trying to be relevant with the times and being overly politically correct. (Seriously, the “men’s toilet” is now called the “standing toilet” in New Horizons. Why?)

I haven’t played New Horizons in days. I lost interest after the “newness” faded off. I still plan on playing online, but otherwise I don’t really care anymore.

I don’t know. I guess I was hoping New Horizons would break the trend of “Switch game that tries to boast about being the best game in the series yet in the advertising with all these shiny new things but in reality lost the core of what made the previous games so special”, especially since this is already a tough time for me and many other people, but I suppose it was silly of me to think that would happen.

With that said, I hope someone can enjoy this game where I can not. I’m not a very optimistic person because whenever I try to be so things end up getting worse, but perhaps it’s different for someone else.

I was planning beforehand to make New Horizons my last AC game anyway, so I’ll likely be moving on from Animal Crossing in the near future, although that’s not necessarily a bad thing. Of course the year I was planning to be more social and learn to do new activities is the one where I can’t do anything but the same old garbage, so it’ll probably be a few more years before I stop playing AC for good.


----------



## bcmii (Mar 27, 2020)

Know this is going to make some people mad, but y'all realize that people can complain/be disappointed about things without completely hating the game...right? Also, I absolutely hate how some of you guys are getting upset with others for seeing the game less than perfect. It's their opinion, and I didn't realize that we were only allowed to have positive opinions about the game. I absolutely love the game, but it is quite grating how some of you guys are discouraging people for expressing perfectly normal feelings about this title.


----------



## Maerle (Mar 27, 2020)

I really love the game so far! I think it looks beautiful and every day I’m excited again to see how my island has changed, what buildings look like and what the villager who has moved in is like. I don’t time travel and try not to look at too many spoilers. I’m playing with a couple of irl friends and feel like it’s the perfect game to play in the current situation. Takes my mind of things easily. I can play hours without getting bored. To me it does feel like coming home. 

I don’t mind that the game is different from New Leaf. I actually quite like the fact it’s different and I don’t think I would have liked to play a “New Leaf but with better graphics.” I’m just gonna see what time will bring and enjoy the process!


----------



## Chris (Mar 27, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> Does nobody actually enjoy the game for what it is?



I absolutely love it. 

I didn't follow the hype (didn't even watch the direct until a couple days before the game's release) so I had zero expectations.


----------



## bcmii (Mar 27, 2020)

> It wasn’t fun. At all. I was looking forward to holidays despite them being patched in later on, but seeing Bunny Day now revolve around crafting is frustrating.



Disappointing to hear that they are ruining the holidays, as well, by making them revolve around the clunky crafting mechanic.  Also everyone is way too optimistic about them adding super basic features, like having more than 5 basic furniture sets, which they couldn't be bothered to include on release, in these updates. They only promised us holidays, but I believe that everyone is displacing any potential disappointment into unrealistic optimism with these updates. Heck, I was browsing a thread where people were talking about how disappointed they were with the music, and people were seriously saying that they thought Nintendo would release better hourly tracks in the updates...get realistic, people!


----------



## Foxxie (Mar 27, 2020)

Hi o/  I'm loving the game so far... we are out there, I think we are just more busy enjoying the game than posting about it? It's always easier to complain, than it is to compliment


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Mar 27, 2020)

Hesper said:


> Oh, trust me, there was complaining about New Leaf as well. I was only a lurker back then, but don't let that fool you.
> 
> Anyway, I love the game! A few criticisms here and there aside, it's great.



Would you remember what the complaints about new leaf were?


----------



## Rosch (Mar 27, 2020)

I am disappointed with the missing features but I don't let it bother me.

It does feel different than what we were all used to, but for what it currently is, I like it and I am totally enjoying it. It's also still too early to make final judgments when it's been only a week in the game. I've yet to experience terraforming, tourneys and holidays. I don't even have a full village yet.

So, for what I have right now, I am happy.


----------



## moon_child (Mar 27, 2020)

Everybody’s entitled to their own opinions and I think each of the games in the series suit different play styles better. What I’m saying is that NH is getting so much bad rap but I think it’s premature to compare a new game with features we have yet to unlock to an old fully unlocked game. We’re a week in for NH and if we already unlocked the RS building, every available inclines and bridges as well as a lot of PWP type projects are already available. In NL, we had to wait for villagers to request them. Some took years before they request them within normal play style without resorting to PWP farming or time travel. Same goes for Gracie. For some, it took years for her to set up shop without time travel. So really, when it comes down to it, both games didn’t have much at the start. Bring also into consideration the concept of the games are different. In NL, you’re just taking over an already established town bustling with residents. In NH, you literally started with weeds and nothing else.


----------



## Zanreo (Mar 27, 2020)

Mostly happy with the game myself, my main issues are breakable tools (including golden apparently?) and that it's too slow to start and unlock things in general (Heck, breakable tools could have been somewhat less annoying if they lasted way longer so I didn't have to go back to recraft several times a day, and also being able to repair broken tools instead of them just disappearing so you could get back the one you had instead of having to start with a flimsy tool and then make it into a regular one (and then optionally customize again) every time). Also, assuming they're purposefully keeping content behind later updates to prevent people from TTing/datamining everything... it's just not a good way to go about it since it's just gonna make people feel the game is incomplete

Otherwise, though, I'm enjoying it so far! Looking forwards to what it will have to offer later on! The thing about the game is it seems very... experimental in many ways, both good and bad... but in my opinion more good than bad


----------



## Hsn97 (Mar 27, 2020)

I’m really happy with the game. I think the biggest thing that gets people is that NHs is pretty different from previous instalments. Crafting, tools breaking, having to unlock shops and utilities is all something none of us have had to do before or are use to. It’s not what we except when we boot up an AC game. I feel like as people become more comfortable and used to the new game mechanics they’ll start to like the game more. Personally I love it, and it one of my favourite in the AC series.


----------



## Solio (Mar 27, 2020)

People are usually more inclined to voice complaints rather than praise because they want to vent. It's the same for critics on sites like yelp. 
Which is why internet opinions aren't exactly representative. Always keep that in mind.


----------



## spacedog (Mar 27, 2020)

personally i actually really enjoy that crafting has been added to the game! (it would be nice if there were improvements like bulk crafting however, or a storage box for crafting supplies). there's a lot more to do every day now that resources need to be gathered and i feel accomplished once i have everything i need to make an item. i also just think it fits in well with the whole idea that ur building from the ground up on a desolate island!


----------



## Lisha (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm very happy with the game and am enjoying it more than New Leaf. I like that they've taken things from older games (like Wisp and catching his 5 spirit pieces) and put them in NH.


----------



## d3_3p (Mar 27, 2020)

The fans are too particular.
They want both the same thing and something really new.


----------



## hamster (Mar 27, 2020)

im pretty happy lol it’s a really nice game only things i dont like are how golden tools break im not the biggest fan of crafting but ill get used to it and im kind of sad that theres nothing like club tortimer but hopefully it’ll come in an update

oh and dream towns were good too


----------



## Katie97 (Mar 27, 2020)

I love the game. I haven't got any complaints.


----------



## Jacob4 (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm liking the game more than NL and all of the past instalments, there are so many things that have been added and I think a lot of people forget that because they are upset content that was in NL was cut from the base game. People need to remember that patches and updates exist in this game, so cut content and even other annoyances are likely to be remedied over time; the Easter event and the Earth day event are telling that this game will likely be getting updates frequently. They also acted fast to patch out the duping exploit, so I also have no doubt that they are pedantic about the game in general, which is a very good thing.

The fact that a lot of people think the base game is the best AC game when it can only go up with updates is telling.


----------



## Envy (Mar 27, 2020)

Overall I'm happy with the game. I do have my complaints, but overall I'm finding it is giving me more to do than New Leaf. I got bored with New Leaf so fast. Of course, the same thing could happen with New Horizons, but I hope not.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 27, 2020)

Brumbo said:


> So upset with this game, I bought it thinking it was an upgrade of HH and NL but instead I bought an unfinished game. I don't know what to do, I get it people say "Oh well you're supposed to play like X" but when are you told that? When was I told that I was getting an unfinished game? I feel scammed. I'm already so bored with this. I didn't like new leaf but I have a new found appreciation for it.



Even if Nintendo gave us all the features to start out with, you'd have time traveled and got them all in a couple weeks, and then get bored of the game in a month, exactly like now. I haven't even unlocked path making yet, so I am long from finishing everything in the game.

I'd would suggest slowing things down. While Nintendo is holding some content back from us until we're ready for it, that doesn't mean the game is unfinished. Since it's impossible for Nintendo to stop time-traveling, it's possible this is the next best solution during the game's initial release. Even if that's not the case, Nintendo isn't going to leave the game in it's current condition. They will be working on content over the next year or more.

Think of it like buying a subscription to Disney+, and you have to wait a week for every new episode of The Mandalorian. You can't just time travel and see the entire season in 1 day. You have to wait with the rest of us. *You shouldn't complain and say you feel scammed because the the show didn't release all episodes on day 1.
*


----------



## moonbunny (Mar 27, 2020)

I love it. I'm having a blast. The only things that annoy me are how frequently the tools break, and Nook Tickets costing 2000 miles. But otherwise, I think this game has brought a lot of improvements. I'm excited to see what future updates bring.


----------



## Brumbo (Mar 27, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Even if Nintendo gave us all the features to start out with, you'd have time traveled and got them all in a couple weeks, and then get bored of the game in a month, exactly like now. I haven't even unlocked path making yet, so I am long from finishing everything in the game.
> 
> I'd would suggest slowing things down. While Nintendo is holding some content back from us until we're ready for it, that doesn't mean the game is unfinished. Since it's impossible for Nintendo to stop time-traveling, it's possible this is the next best solution during the game's initial release. Even if that's not the case, Nintendo isn't going to leave the game in it's current condition. They will be working on content over the next year or more.
> 
> ...


Well, I've played the older games and never had this problem with time traveling. My friends, who aren't time traveling are also bored. I didn't do everything in day 1, I didn't buy a sketch I bought a full picture. Also if I bought a subscription service to things like that I would know "Okay they're gonna upload more episodes later" like how Netflix does it, if the show is good I'll be happy because I know what I was getting and I'll wait. This is Animal Crossing, not a subscription service.


----------



## cats_toy (Mar 27, 2020)

There are a few things I like about this game but the cons at this point outweigh the pros. For example, the lack of quality fish/bugs. How in the hell are we supposed to build bridges, buy merchandise, upgrade our house if sea bass and horse mackerel make up 90+% of what we catch? 

ACNL gave you so many options. Going to the island during the day could bring in a fair amount of bells. At night you could make enough to pay for a new public works, buy Gracie, Grace furniture, pay for a house upgrade. I don’t mind a little grind but the balance between trash fish and better quality fish/bugs is unacceptable.


----------



## Brumbo (Mar 27, 2020)

bcmii said:


> Disappointing to hear that they are ruining the holidays, as well, by making them revolve around the clunky crafting mechanic.  Also everyone is way too optimistic about them adding super basic features, like having more than 5 basic furniture sets, which they couldn't be bothered to include on release, in these updates. They only promised us holidays, but I believe that everyone is displacing any potential disappointment into unrealistic optimism with these updates. Heck, I was browsing a forum where people were talking about how disappointed they were with the music, and people were seriously saying that they thought Nintendo would release better hourly tracks in the updates...get realistic, people!


People love doing ANYTHING for Nintendo, but when someone else does it it's a big deal. Look at No Man's Sky, they LIED and gave an unfinished game. Look at Metal Gear Solid 5, while some people liked it it was STILL and unfinished game. Why is it okay if Nintendo does this? Why doesn't this game have basic things and why is it FILLED with glitches? I can understand duplication glitches because people will do crazy things for those, but this game was delayed twice and we've been waiting like what, 8 years?


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 27, 2020)

Brumbo said:


> My friends, who aren't time traveling are also bored.



Some people like different things. Maybe Animal Crossing just isn't your thing, and that's okay. There are games out there some people love, and I don't.




Brumbo said:


> Well, I've played the older games and never had this problem with time traveling.



That's because updating games on older Nintendo consoles wasn't as easy as the Switch makes it, so software updates almost never happened, unless it was a patch. New Leaf's expansion was an exception, and they ended up rebranding the game based on how they did it (Welcome Amiibo).

If Nintendo could have easily have pushed updates in past games, we'd probably have seen similar things.



Brumbo said:


> I didn't buy a sketch I bought a full picture.



Well if you yell at the artist about scamming you before she/he can finish, that's kinda rude.


----------



## OLoveLy (Mar 27, 2020)

So far, I play everyday start on Monday and I love it. I don't time travel so I have a lot of thing to do. c:


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Mar 27, 2020)

bcmii said:


> Know this is going to make some people mad, but y'all realize that people can complain/be disappointed about things without completely hating the game...right? Also, I absolutely hate how some of you guys are getting upset with others for seeing the game less than perfect. It's their opinion, and I didn't realize that we were only allowed to have positive opinions about the game. I absolutely love the game, but it is quite grating how some of you guys are discouraging people for expressing perfectly normal feelings about this title.



Oh, absolutely. Everyone's entitled to their opinion and no one should belittle or undermine how they feel. This is also a discussion forum, and I think you can still discuss complaints and criticisms without being rude to others.


----------



## satine (Mar 27, 2020)

I've logged a really shameful amount of hours on this game so far lol. I love it! 

But I do have worries about some things. And I'm going to express them to the people who might understand or have an answer. 

But it's really really fun so far. I TT and I am far from bored.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 27, 2020)

The town plaza's new makeover after getting the Town Hall is helping the town's aesthetics really well. I'm impressed every time I see it. Especially after seeing a tent in a patch of dirt for so long


----------



## bcmii (Mar 27, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Some people like different things. Maybe Animal Crossing just isn't your thing, and that's okay. There are games out there some people love, and I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well no real artist would/should sell you an unfinished piece, just sayin'. It'd be like the artist selling you a sketch, and then giving a really vague promise of coming back later to fix it. Wouldn't that seem a bit odd to you? Granted with this game, the "sketch" we've gotten so far has been awesome and tons of fun! That being said, it is ultimately still a "sketch" instead of the comprehensive product. I definitely am not leaving this game anytime soon, but am I wrong for being a little disappointed at being sold a "sketch" instead of the full, finished product?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Mar 27, 2020)

Brumbo said:


> People love doing ANYTHING for Nintendo, but when someone else does it it's a big deal. Look at No Man's Sky, they LIED and gave an unfinished game.



no man's sky has been massively updated and is considered by many to be a great game now so it's not the best example. i know that there are reasons to be worried or upset but don't give up yet


----------



## Franny (Mar 27, 2020)

Brumbo said:


> Look at No Man's Sky, they LIED and gave an unfinished game.



no mans sky was also _crowdfunded._ with a massive amount of money that was donated before the game release, AND a bunch of promises, i can 100% understand why people were upset with the lack of content at launch. i don't recall nintendo making huge promises about new horizons that havent been filled. you paid $60 and got what was advertised. you can be disappointed by a lack of content for sure but they had trailers for all of the big new features and delivered on that.
glitches though, idk. they could have tested more on that. i haven't seen any but the duping one which was a big issue, but they patched it fairly quick as well.


----------



## AquaMarie (Mar 27, 2020)

I absolutely LOVE this game and definitely think it's the best AC game.  I can probably safely say this is my favorite video game of all time.  

I'm not TT-ing and I have never run out of things to do in a day or gotten bored. My visitors have been very varied...Wisp, Gulliver,  Sahara, Mabel, and Celeste. Every day I do my daily chores first and then I spend the rest of the day doing any combination of the following:

Fishing/bugs
Nook Mile grinding
Planting flowers/trees
Exploring islands 
Hunting tarantulas 

I also talk to my villagers every time I see them and they ask for lots of favors and give me gifts. 

I am ONLY looking at what is in front of me currently and not stressing about what's "missing", because I know by the time I progress there will be updates with more to do. I am 200% happy with this game.


----------



## Sophie23 (Mar 27, 2020)

It’s the best game ever!


----------



## bcmii (Mar 27, 2020)

Franny said:


> no mans sky was also _crowdfunded._ with a massive amount of money that was donated before the game release, AND a bunch of promises, i can 100% understand why people were upset with the lack of content at launch. i don't recall nintendo making huge promises about new horizons that havent been filled. you paid $60 and got what was advertised. you can be disappointed by a lack of content for sure but they had trailers for all of the big new features and delivered on that.
> glitches though, idk. they could have tested more on that. i haven't seen any but the duping one which was a big issue, but they patched it fairly quick as well.



The duping glitch isn't/wasn't as much of an issue as the villager plot glitch. That glitch is pretty much game-breaking.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 27, 2020)

Franny said:


> i don't recall nintendo making huge promises about new horizons that havent been filled. you paid $60 and got what was advertised. you can be disappointed by a lack of content for sure but they had trailers for all of the big new features and delivered on that.
> glitches though, idk. they could have tested more on that. i haven't seen any but the duping one which was a big issue, but they patched it fairly quick as well.



I have to agree. There hasn't been anyting Nintendo promised and then held back.

They never promised Shampoodle, Cafe, Gyroids, Brewster, etc.

They promised us crafting, terraforming, path making, moving and place buildings, and it's all been delivered. They also promised "Free Updates" quote from the 2.20.2020 direct. It's only been a week, and we've already seen 1 patch, and 1 update. I think we need to give Nintendo more time, especially right now with COVID-19 shutting down workplaces and putting people out of work.



WhitBit said:


> I'm not TT-ing and I have never run out of things to do in a day or gotten bored.



Agreed. I downloaded the Nintendo Parental Controls app to track my play time. I am playing way too much.


----------



## Franny (Mar 27, 2020)

bcmii said:


> The duping glitch isn't/wasn't as much of an issue as the villager plot glitch. That glitch is pretty much game-breaking.



whats the villager plot glitch?
edit: oooo i see now. thats a pretty bad one.


----------



## Skiyoshi (Mar 27, 2020)

I didn't know what to expect but I am happy with this game for the most part. It's the local multiplayer and the shared islands that I feel are the disappointing aspects. Local multiplayer is so limited and as someone said, it's like having a glorified visitor who can't do actions or check their inventory while the leader does. That's my biggest gripe about it.


----------



## Imaginetheday (Mar 27, 2020)

My daughter and I are very happy with the game! I can't wait to see what they add to the game in the future.


----------



## bcmii (Mar 27, 2020)

Franny said:


> whats the villager plot glitch?



Basically if you go to adopt a villager from someone else's town and that person forced the villager out either by inviting someone in from the campground or with an amiibo, it screws up that villager's plot, that villager will never actually move in, and your town ends up getting screwed up. That is why there is currently a warning against adopting villagers on the forum for the time being. Avoid villager trading on here until they fix it. People thought that they fixed it with yesterday's patch, but unfortunately, it's still there. You can read about it here: https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?480956-PSA-Do-NOT-adopt-villagers-if-they-were-forced-out-via-Amiibo


----------



## Brookie (Mar 27, 2020)

I really like it, I'm just extremely upset that the furniture series seems to be gone (at least all my favorites  - even widely popular too to others as well), and nobody seems to even care about that? I can't decorate the way I want with sets completely missing, I don't want plain-jane wooden furniture that we can craft  But other than that, I love th4e game!!!


----------



## LethalLulu (Mar 27, 2020)

This game is everything I wanted it to be and more.  I haven't had this much fun playing a game in a LOOOONG time.
It's absolutely fantastic.

I do, however, HATE the fact that it's one island per switch.  I'd love to have a second island, but not for $400 .-.
But that's less about the game itself.


----------



## bcmii (Mar 27, 2020)

Brookie said:


> I really like it, I'm just extremely upset that the furniture series seems to be gone (at least all my favorites  - even widely popular too to others as well), and nobody seems to even care about that? I can't decorate the way I want with sets completely missing, I don't want plain-jane wooden furniture that we can craft  But other than that, I love th4e game!!!



Lots of us care about that. A lot of us are disappointed that so far there seems to only be like 5 super basic furniture sets. This thread might be a good read: https://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?480370-So-Are-Furniture-Themes-Series-And-Sets-Gone


----------



## Spooky. (Mar 27, 2020)

I like everything, basically except for two things:
1. Tools breaking and having to remake them
2. Forced crafting. 

I don't mind crafting, but when I'm forced to (such as making the 3 plots and you're forced to make 6 things each) and the tedious job of getting materials, tools breaking, making new tools, get more materials, etc...especially when you can't control 1 of the 3 villagers, it's very frustrating. I like crafting if it's something I want and can do at my pace, but the forced stuff is incredibly frustrating. 

*So far though it seems like NH has given people a lot of what they've been begging for:*

Breaking rocks (even though respawn is random, you can do it as many times as you want)

CHOOSING plots and being able to move all of them, including your own house

Not having to kick up paths to get items, items now fall on top of paths and can be picked up

Even terraforming to an extent, as it seemed nintendo noticed how often people would map reset


Sure, there are features I don't *love* but it's by far not a bad game. The tool/crafting system is my biggest gripe.


----------



## Jrrj15 (Mar 27, 2020)

I'm having a blast so far. Not to say it doesn't have problems like lack of Gyroids and missing a lot of OG characters. I'm optimistic that with updates this game will be insane assuming they actually add more content instead of just events. Remember the vocal minority will always be louder than the silent majority.


----------



## Jacob (Mar 27, 2020)

I do get it, but its a little strange to me that people are this upset over the Golden Tools breaking. It's gonna be an absurd amount of uses for those tools to break, and even if it's not, you receive them after you would be grinding out their uses! Except maybe the shovel, which you can easily re-craft another golden one


----------



## brockbrock (Mar 27, 2020)

I could never go back to an old AC (other than the GameCube version for nostalgia). I love almost everything about the game. I'm hopeful they will add more content and the villager dialogue is already improving (unless I'm imagining things).


----------



## Spooky. (Mar 27, 2020)

Jacob said:


> its funny to me that people are upset over the Golden Tools breaking, obviously it's gonna be an absurd amount of uses for those tools to break, and even if it's not, you receive them /after/ you would be grinding out their uses. Except maybe the shovel, which you can just re-craft another golden one in about 3 seconds total.
> 
> 
> I honestly couldn't fathom going back to New Leaf after playing this for a week. terraforming, pole vault, jumping, fences, house placement. Obviously furniture is going to be added, obviously NPCs are going to be added. New clothes, new events, new features are all going to be added so I really don't see why anyone wouldn't like this game :shrug: I'm assuming it's the players who haven't played Wild World, which had less features and was still wildly popular - or haven't played Splatoon, which had multiple free updates with new content and is the same development team.
> It's only been out a week!! ♡



I'd be annoyed about golden tools breaking just by how difficult it is to get them in the first place. I can understand tools breaking to an extent because it's more realistic, but golden tools were supposed to be the best of the best, which is why they were so hard to get and rare in the first place.


----------



## OhDeerieMe (Mar 27, 2020)

I feel like in every facet of life, the negative opinions often come out stronger than good opinions. People who are loving the game are spending hours playing every day, and the people who don't like it are pausing to post their gripes. Do I have a couple complaints? Sure. But they're such a small deal (in comparison to everything I LOVE about this game that's causing me to play 6+ hours a day without TT) that I don't care to post about it.


----------



## bcmii (Mar 27, 2020)

Jacob said:


> its funny to me that people are upset over the Golden Tools breaking, obviously it's gonna be an absurd amount of uses for those tools to break, and even if it's not, you receive them /after/ you would be grinding out their uses. Except maybe the shovel, which you can just re-craft another golden one in about 3 seconds total.
> 
> 
> I honestly couldn't fathom going back to New Leaf after playing this for a week. terraforming, pole vault, jumping, fences, house placement. Obviously furniture is going to be added, obviously NPCs are going to be added. New clothes, new events, new features are all going to be added so I really don't see why anyone wouldn't like this game :shrug: I'm assuming it's the players who haven't played Wild World, which had less features and was still wildly popular - or haven't played Splatoon, which had multiple free updates with new content and is the same development team.
> It's only been out a week!! ♡



Here's the thing: we don't KNOW that any of that stuff is going to be added, nor should we be acting like we do. All we've been promised as of right now is for holidays to be added, not for any new (albeit basic ones that should've been there in first place) features. Maybe it's just me, but I just don't really think that we should be saying that its "obvious" when we've been given absolutely no evidence that they are going to do anything of the sort. Once again, while yes, they said they were going to update the game, they only specified that was for holidays. I don't know, I've said this several times before, but I just feel like everyone is suppressing any potential disappointment with over-optimism of something that could very well NOT happen. I absolutely *love* the game, but I wish people would stop having blind faith in the possibility of DLC we haven't even been told anything about.

Here's how I am approaching it: I'm not going to expect any of that stuff to be added, but if they do, I'll be _overjoyed_. I just don't want to be so certain that it's going to come, and then when it doesn't, be let down. I'm just afraid that a TON of people on this site could potentially be setting themselves up for a major let down~

In the meantime, I will just enjoy the game for what it is


----------



## mocha. (Mar 27, 2020)

It’s definitely my favourite in the series, and I think the great thing about it is that there will be updates in the future that could fix a lot of issues that many people have. For instance, being able to craft multiple items. I can imagine Nintendo probably have every intention of taking feedback and acting upon it so I’m really not worried.


----------



## SakuraJD (Mar 27, 2020)

currently im sad that a few things seem to be missing from the new leaf days, like the various colored gemstones and all the other fruits, but otherwise im having a blast with this game. playing without TT and just enjoying my island life~


----------



## Squiddles (Mar 27, 2020)

I've been playing animal crossing since I was a kid with the gamecube and I am in love with new horizons! It has such polished animation and the activities that the villagers do are so adorable. I am extremely pleased with the game so far and I am looking forward to future events and updates!


----------



## Brumbo (Mar 28, 2020)

Franny said:


> no mans sky was also _crowdfunded._ with a massive amount of money that was donated before the game release, AND a bunch of promises, i can 100% understand why people were upset with the lack of content at launch. i don't recall nintendo making huge promises about new horizons that havent been filled. you paid $60 and got what was advertised. you can be disappointed by a lack of content for sure but they had trailers for all of the big new features and delivered on that.
> glitches though, idk. they could have tested more on that. i haven't seen any but the duping one which was a big issue, but they patched it fairly quick as well.


Heh sorry I no I didn't mean they were lying I was just using that as an example of like "look this is bad but people like it for some reason"

- - - Post Merge - - -



bcmii said:


> Here's the thing: we don't KNOW that any of that stuff is going to be added, nor should we be acting like we do. All we've been promised as of right now is for holidays to be added, not for any new (albeit basic ones that should've been there in first place) features. Maybe it's just me, but I just don't really think that we should be saying that its "obvious" when we've been given absolutely no evidence that they are going to do anything of the sort. Once again, while yes, they said they were going to update the game, they only specified that was for holidays. I don't know, I've said this several times before, but I just feel like everyone is suppressing any potential disappointment with over-optimism of something that could very well NOT happen. I absolutely *love* the game, but I wish people would stop having blind faith in the possibility of DLC we haven't even been told anything about.
> 
> Here's how I am approaching it: I'm not going to expect any of that stuff to be added, but if they do, I'll be _overjoyed_. I just don't want to be so certain that it's going to come, and then when it doesn't, be let down. I'm just afraid that a TON of people on this site could potentially be setting themselves up for a major let down~
> 
> In the meantime, I will just enjoy the game for what it is


Also, how often would they even do these updates? Do they know that people are upset with the lack of content?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Mar 28, 2020)

I mean you cannot expect everyone to love the game. There are going to be people that won't be so fond of it. 

In my personal opinion, I am enjoying it so far. There is so much about it that I am loving way more than New Leaf. It definitely could use some improvements, like adding in more of the NPC's, the gyroids etc. But I am remaining positive that Nintendo will bring out updates that will maybe add in some of those features that we are all missing from the game.'

I really don't have that many complaints about it overall. The graphics are really amazing and such an upgrade from New Leaf. There are a lot of new features like been able to put villager's houses where you want and not have to do the whole tedious plot resetting method which I LOVE. I also love that you can terraform your island and make it your own. (Although I haven't unlocked that yet, but I'm excited).

People are going to naturally have things that they don't like about the game. I just am in my own happy little bubble and been grateful that we even have a new AC game in the first place.


----------

